# au titre de



## uchi

Hola!que significa esto en este contexto?

Lorsqu´il est à l´initiative de la rupture, sauf faut grave, l´employeur verse au salarié, au plus tard à l´expiration du préavis, outre les sommes restant dues au titre des salaries et de l´indemnité de congés payés, une indemnité égale à 8 % du montant total de la rémunération brute due au salarié depuis la conclusion du contrat.

no entiendo nada!que desesperacion!!

Cuando el empresario ha promovido la ruptura, y salvo falta grave, debe pagar al empleado, como muy tarde en la expiración del preaviso, ademas de lo que le debe au titre des salaries y de la indemnizacion de las vacaciones pagadas, una indemnizacion de un 8% de la cantidad total de la retribucion bruta del empleado desde la celebracion del contrato.
Gracias mil!


----------



## Darco

Hola !



> outre les sommes restant dues au titre des salaires


= en plus (+) des salaires qu'il doit.

de nada


----------



## estrelladelmar

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir,

Comment traduire "au titre d'une fusion-absorption, réalisée définitivement le 17 novembre 1969..."

Merci!


----------



## GURB

Hola
Haría falta conocer lo que precede. Te propongo: en concepto de una fusión por absorción...


----------



## _Light_blue

se me olvidaba!

ils sont soumis à une pression fiscale de 30% dont plus de 20% au seul titre de l'impôt sur le revenu.

esto ya es lo último, he buscado "título de impuesto" pero no parece por ningún lado ((( alguna sugerencia?


----------



## yserien

En concepto únicamente del impuesto sobre la renta (Martine).


----------



## _Light_blue

muchas gracias por tu colaboración


----------



## nintitania3

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Hola
¿como puedo traducir esta frase?

Il est expressément entendu que les parties auront, *au titre du* présent droit de préemption, la faculté...

Podría ser: se entiende de manera expresa que las partes tendrán, en concepto del presente derecho de preferencia, la ...

Gracias


----------



## unavigie

Hola, creo que sería quizás más correcto

*en virtud del* presente (derecho)


----------



## lolott24

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Sé que hay varios hilos respondiendo a lo mismo, pero no consigo aplicar ninguna de las respuestas a mi contexto: un contrato comercial

Le présent contrat ne pourra être cédé ou transféré de quelque manière, à quelque titre et à quelque personne que ce soit

Mi opción: Este contrato no se podrá ceder o transferir de ninguna manera, ni a cualquier xxxxxxxxx ni persona.​


----------



## jaimichu

Hola Lolott:

Siento que mi respuesta llegue tan tarde, pero en el contexto que comentas se hablaría de "título", un concepto muy común en derecho de contratos. Por ejemplo, un contrato puede ser "a título oneroso" (recibes una contraprestación a cambio) o "a título gratuito" (por ejemplo, una donación).

Un saludo,

Jaime


----------



## jaimichu

En cuanto a la otra cuestión que se plantea, estoy de acuerdo en que la opción más adecuada es "en virtud de".

Aunque "a título de" pueda estar contemplado en el DRAE, no es una construcción habitual en este tipo de textos.

Un saludo


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Hola !
Tengo otra duda con esta expresión (décidément ! )
es un texto económico que habla de la crisis del euro.
- En france les dépenses publiques au titre de des retraites ont représenté 12,4% du PIB en 2005.
- En Francia, los gastos públicos en concepto de pensiones de jubilación representaron el 12,4% del PIB en el 2005. 

Mi intento no me convence 

Os agradezco de antemano por vuestra ayuda !
Saludos.


----------



## jaimichu

Pues yo no lo veo mal, heredera...

Quizás podrías decir "el gasto público" y, eso sí, quitar el artículo delante del año: "en 2005".

Por lo demás lo veo bien.

Un saludo,

Jaime


----------



## Ming Dang Go

Hola,

Yo tampoco lo veo mal. También puedes utilizar 'bajo el epígrafe de', pero 'en concepto de' también se usa mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aquí basta con emplear  la preposición *por*:* el gasto por pensiones.*


----------



## la_heredera_de_Gabriel

Hola, 
Muchas gracias a todos !
Saludos cordiales


----------



## jaimichu

De acuerdo con GURB.

Muchas veces la mejor solución es la más sencilla 

Saludos desde Bruselas,

Jaime


----------



## teresat

Hola, si bien tengo muchas opciones arriba no sé si la traducción que planteo es válida. Estoy traduciendo el sitio de un programa de computadora donde dice cuáles son los beneficios de pagar la licencia, qué te pasa si no lo hacés, etc... sobre la clave de activación dice:
"L'utilisation d'une clef qui n'aurait pas été créée par l’auteur pourra être poursuivie _au titre de_ la législation sur les contrefaçons."

y me da la impresión de que me queda muy literal y no me suena muy bien... 
"El uso de una clave que no haya sido creada por el autor podrá dar lugar a demandas _a título de_ la legislación/ley sobre falsificaciones." 
También había pensado en "_según"_ pero creo que me convence menos aún!

gracias!!
Tere


----------



## Paquita

Creo que me decantaría por "en virtud de" indicado arriba o "en aplicación de" u otra expresión similar.


----------



## teresat

Me gusta "en virtud de"...

¡gracias!


----------



## francesitaenelalma

uchi said:


> Hola!que significa esto en este contexto?
> 
> Lorsqu´il est à l´initiative de la rupture, sauf faut grave, l´employeur verse au salarié, au plus tard à l´expiration du préavis, outre les sommes restant dues au titre des salaries et de l´indemnité de congés payés, une indemnité égale à 8 % du montant total de la rémunération brute due au salarié depuis la conclusion du contrat.
> 
> no entiendo nada!que desesperacion!!
> 
> Cuando el empresario ha promovido la ruptura, y salvo falta grave, debe pagar al empleado, como muy tarde en la expiración del preaviso, ademas de lo que le debe au titre des salaries y de la indemnizacion de las vacaciones pagadas, una indemnizacion de un 8% de la cantidad total de la retribucion bruta del empleado desde la celebracion del contrato.
> Gracias mil!



Significa que si tu jefe es el que ha decidido romper tu contrato, a no ser que haya sido por falta grave de tu parte, tendrá que pagarte antes de que se te acabe el periodo de preaviso el salario que te corresponda por esos días o loa salarios que tuvieses atrasados, además de las vacaciones pagadas y el 8% del bruto correspondiente que se te deba a partir del día en que se te acabó el contrato.

Un saludo.


----------



## faíscas

Hola a todas y a todos!!!
Soy nueva en este foro... auque lo consulto desde hace tiempo, nunca me había atrevido a mandar una consulta, pero hoy va... tengo un problema porque no veo cómo puede entrar en mi traducción ninguna de las propuestas para "au titre de". Aquí está el texto:

L’approche retenue par le consortium PEC induit pour ce dispositif des enjeux conséquents dans sa capacité d'ouverture et de mémorisation des échanges tout en créant un rapport de  coproduction/collaboration d’égal à égal, voire de pair à pair, mais aussi *au titre *des impacts liés à la traçabilité des données et la porosité potentielle pouvant se produire entre espace public/privé.  

Mi propuesta es la siguiente, aunque no me parece muy buena:

La perspectiva adoptada por el consorcio PEC crea desafíos consecuentes para el dispositivo en su capacidad de apertura y de memorización de los intercambios, al mismo tiempo que crea una relación de coproducción/colaboración de igual a igual, incluso de par a par, y también por los impactos vinculados al seguimiento de correlación de los datos y a la potencial porosidad que se pueda producir entre el espacio público/privado.


¿Me podría ayudar alguien?
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Quizás: teniendo en cuenta, respecto a/de...

Espera más opiniones, no estoy muy convencida.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mederic

faíscas said:


> L’approche retenue par le consortium PEC induit pour ce dispositif des enjeux conséquents dans sa capacité d'ouverture et de mémorisation des échanges tout en créant un rapport de  coproduction/collaboration d’égal à égal, voire de pair à pair, mais aussi *au titre *des impacts liés à la traçabilité des données et la porosité potentielle pouvant se produire entre espace public/privé.


L'important c'est de bien comprendre la phrase (pas évidente). Gardons l'essentiel qui nous intéresse :
L'approche (...) induit (...) des enjeux conséquents (pour ... mais) aussi *au titre* des impacts (...)

Je pense que la réponse "*respecto a*" de Gévy est la plus appropriée.

a+


----------



## faíscas

Merci, merci de vos réponses... je sais que ce n'est pas évident de comprendre la phrase... et tout le texte est comme ça! :-S

Je vais donc utiliser "respecto a".
merci encore!


----------

